
Dear Amazon interns, some advice from an old man who has been at Amazon too long - jseliger
https://www.reddit.com/r/Seattle/comments/3ce0s8/dear_amazon_interns_some_advice_from_an_old_man/
======
wehadfun
Really this goes for a lot of big co.

~~~
bhilburn
There are lots of big companies with a great reputation for treating their
employees well (e.g., Facebook, Google), but also plenty that grind them into
the ground and spit them out. Apple, perhaps, being the most commonly
referenced.

Reminds me of this, posted at some point here on HN:
[http://roadlesstravelled.me/2015/04/06/why-steve-jobs-
motiva...](http://roadlesstravelled.me/2015/04/06/why-steve-jobs-motivated-me-
to-quit-apple/?utm_source=hackernewsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=fav)

